

Sold, For Just Me - dchest
http://al3x.net/2010/01/12/selling-downfor.html

======
eelco
I found this part interesting:

 _I also don’t have their permission to disclose the amount of the sale, but
suffice to say that it was proportional to the amount of time and effort I’ve
put into it (that is, not much)._

He clearly didn't build it to make money, but why would it be proportional to
the amount of time and effort put in? This doesn't seem to me like the most
important thing to consider when selling your work, unless it's a contract job
;)

~~~
rythie
Well if he was making $300/month would it make sense to sell it for less than
$7200 (i.e. 2 years revenue, all profit I assume)?

------
qeorge
I used your site many times over the years. Its amazing how much it comes up.

I stopped using it when I found out it was tweeting my inputs. I often checked
my own sites, and didn't like it broadcasting that the site was down, much
less without permission. Just my .02.

Kudos on the sale.

~~~
stevejohnson
"This feature has been inactive since November 2008."

------
sjs
"PS The source for the site is open once again."

<http://github.com/al3x/downforeveryoneorjustme>

------
city41
My website isn't public yet, but I want some people to see it so it's sitting
behind a simple htaccess login. downfor tells me my site is down.

I guess I'm outside the use case, but saying the site is down doesn't seem
right either.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
You could always start upformebutdownforeveryoneelse.com

~~~
city41
I'd make 1/300th of a dollar on it every month.

~~~
icey
You could do like cperciva and use picodollars. It would look much more
impressive that way.

------
adrianwaj
I use <http://Alertra.com>

------
paraschopra
You got TechCrunched: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/12/down-for-new-
owner/>

------
gojomo
Did they make you sign a non-compete? :)

